# Pregnacare Conception-article TODAY on the Daily Mail website



## staceyemma

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2068908/Could-simple-pill-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html 

/links


----------



## LadyG85

I've got to say.. I went out today and bought these vitamins!

They are 3 for the price of 2 in Tesco near my home and are £8.37 for 30 tablets (so basically a months worth) and i find them great and will let you know when i get a BFP!!   xxx


----------



## ArmyWife

I just went out and bought three for the price of two at Tesco yesterday as well!  

My MIL phoned me when she read the article, and since they are not too expensive, I figured it was worth trying - it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## staceyemma

Try the wellman too its boosted my hubbys sperm fantastically    

good Luck


----------



## Lightning

Another fan here


----------



## staceyemma

You can also buy them directly from the manufacturer- *Vitabiotics * for 3 for 2 always.. and free delivery.


----------



## Courgette

Very interesting ... I took Pregnacare Conception as well as completely cutting out caffiene on my most recent, successful IVF attempt ... I suspect sales of these multi-vitamins will rocket


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi Ladies

I took pregnacare conception 4 months before I started by second ICSI and got my BFP.  I really do believe they helped.  Hubby was on the Wellman vits too, and his sperm count went up to "borderline", which was fantastic for us.

I wish you all the best and loads of   to you all.

L xxx


----------



## ArmyWife

Meeps and LornaBo,  thanks for the gee up    

Maybe they do work.....

Have a great xmas

Liesa x


----------



## Lorna1547

Hey hon

From one army wife to another, all the best to you and have a fab xmas and new year. xxx


----------



## francis111

Hi Ladies,
I'm new and have been trying to become pregnant for two years. I find the new treatment really interesting, but thought about a more 'natural' way before. I read many things about Chinese herbs in the newspapers and magazines and also read some interesting statistics on China with regard to nutrition and population, illness and so on. Can someone tell me more?


----------



## cosmicgirl

Another fan of the Pregnacare Conception and Wellman tablets.  We started them 6 months before our next ivf tx was due to start and fell naturally 3 months into it....after 8 years of trying!  DH also cut right back on smoking and we upped our protein and veg intake too but we don't think it was a coincidence.


----------



## LadyG85

I started taking Pregnacare Conception a month before starting my second IUI treatment.. and lucky enough got my BFP! It was 3 boxes for the price of 2 so now I've got 2 boxes sitting in a draw because I'm now taking Pregnacare Original for Pregnancy   Not sure whether it was the tablets but I definately reccommend them! xxx


----------



## mb2512cat

research sponsored by Vitabiotics anyone?


----------



## LadyG85




----------



## twinbutterfly

wow im off to bye some    with all the bfp!! we start IUI next month eeekkkk x


----------



## MandyPandy

I don't credit it really.  I still take a pre natal multi vit but it's for health reasons rather than any hope it will make a difference to fertility.

I used to take pregnacare until I was diagnosed with Hashimotos when I switched to Sanatogen Mother to Be as they don't contain iodine whereas pregnacare does (for people with Hashimotos, iodine is a big no-no).


----------



## mollymittens

MandyPandy I also to Mother to be Sanatogen. It worked for me  
Can I pm u regarding ur condition. I developed severe anemia during pregnancy and my baby was only 5lbs as my placenta was failing. I am still absolutely knackered and wondered if I could have this condition. x


----------



## butterfeena

Been taking these bad boys for over 2 years so hoping my first IVF cycle will yield a + result...


----------



## Sarah Anne

Hi

Anyone read the appalling comment by a fertile woman about having to pay for us subfertile lot on the discussions bit at the end of the article??  I nearly cried when I read it - it's horrible!  I wish it was recent as I would like to comment back to her but it is too old for her to read it I would think.  I take pregnacare and so does DP when sperm is going to be needed - 1bfp out of two completed cycles!  (Although m/c so may be not such a good ad...!)


----------



## agate

MandyPandy said:


> for people with Hashimotos, iodine is a big no-no


not a 'no-no' - just a caution. we all need some iodine for thyroid function - its just that too much iodine will make hashimoto's worse - (and not enough selenium will make it worse) but I guess in an ideal world, ladies with hashi's would have their iodine and selenium levels tested first before choosing which supplements to buy?


----------



## melloumaw

found them well priced here
http://www.mastersdirect.com/product/3481041_pregnacare-conception-his-and-hers-tablets-pack-of-60?source=search&gclid=COuQg7ekzq4CFVEjfAod_GKPBQ
mel x


----------



## shortbutsosweet

They are still three for the price of two at boots


----------

